
Top 5 Surprises When Starting Out as a Software Developer - henrik_w
https://henrikwarne.com/2012/08/22/top-5-surprises-when-starting-out-as-a-software-developer/
======
gjvc
The comedy numbering ironically enhances the article :-), but I found this
simple statement to be very true "The complexity of the system comes from the
aggregation of many simple parts, not from any complex parts." In fact, in one
of my side projects outside work (and one which will be open source and
subject to the court of public opinion in due course), this has been something
I have considered very important. I'm always impressed how simple language can
convey such vital concepts about such complex matters.

